# Are these Rally II Wheels Still Good?



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I bought some original 15 inch Rally 2 Wheels for my 69 GTO. They have slick tires on them. I am going to replace the slicks with original size BFGoodRich TA Radials. Today I noticed that the wheels with the slicks have bolts screwed into the wheels to presumably hold the tires on when drag racing. Have these bolts destroyed the wheels? Can I remove them and put on normal tires?

Here are pictures:


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Remove em and weld em up.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, those are Rallye II's. Like OO said, you can remove the screws and weld the holes shut. Of course you'll want to grand the welds smooth both for looks and so the beads can seal.

Bear


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok thanks guys.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Are they just on the inside? You could reinstall the screws with a little dab of silicone sealer if your putting on Drag Radials or Slicks.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

If those were on a drag car with enough power to spin the rims, they might be a little tweaked. I would take them to a tire shop, and have them put it on the tire balancer, and spin it to see how straight they are.


----------

